# special foods



## blackula19 (Jun 13, 2006)

are there any special foods that'll help rats grow faster when they're young, or breed, or provide more nutrients to nursing young, or produce larger litters or anything? this one guy i bought some of my rats from told me that you should give milk to a nursing mother to benefit the babies, does anyone know of any other things like that?


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 6, 2006)

You could offer her some Nutri Cal dietary supplement. It is made for dogs and cats, and your vet carries it... they can also tell you how to administer it to the appropriate weights of your nursing/preggo females and pups (rat babies). And I would think anything with added Calcium would be beneficial to all, but particularly to Mom... dark leafy greens, yogurt, etc.

I am nursing an orphan rattie now, and he's on Nutri Cal supplement. He also gets Isomil for infants and some yogurt 3-4 times a week for the calcium as well as the beneficial bacteria (BeneBac didn't agree with his tummy)... in addition to his regular baby rattie diet of lab block and Gerber chicken, fruit and cereal. He checks out GREAT with the vet, too.

Anyhow, hope this helps


----------



## allyb (Jun 5, 2006)

HI,
U CAN GIVE A LITTLE MILK BUT NOT TO MUCH AS IT CAN CURDLE THERE STOMACH(WELL AS MY VET SAID)
I FEED MY DOES ON A MIXTURE OF RAT,RABBIT/HAMSTER FOOD AND DRY DOG FOOD THAT IS HIGH IN PROTAN AND CALCUM GENRALY GREY HOUND FOOD WORKS BEST,
THEY GET FRESH GREENS AND LOTS OF TREATS MILK BISCUTS ARE GOOD AND CUSTERD CREAMS HAVE CALCUM IN THEM
U COULD ALSO GO TO UR PET SHOP AND GET A VIT SUPLEMENT IN EITHER A BLOCK FORM OR A POWER U PUT IN THE WATER.

HOPE THIS HAS HELPED SOME WOT .

ALLY


----------



## SugarLovesRats (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you guys realize he wants to breed feeders? I didn't think so. I was wondering if s mod could combine these posts as there ae several and they all ask the same question. thanks.


----------



## iravendarknessi (Nov 7, 2006)

i posted this over there and i'll post it again here.

not to snip or be mean, but perhaps a rat forum where people keep rats as pets isn't the BEST place to state that you're breeding for the purpose of feeding snakes. i don't have a lot of wiggle room to talk as I do have a snake myself, however, my two ratties are pets not food. i decided to join this forum because the people here consider rats pets - don't get me wrong, i love the herpers, but i like the rats just as much.
www.rcreptiles.com/forum/index.php is a great forum for all kinds of herps and many of the people there are commertial herp breeders who have large scale feeder breeding as well. They are concerned about the well-being of their rats and mice and will be more likely to share your opinions about rats being food rather than pets.


----------

